# Rare Sight! 300!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Since the day I joined this site, I have kept private messages from day one!!!

and 

now the message box is FULL!!! all 300 of them!!!  

Quite a RaRe SiGhT!!!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Empty your damn PM box!!! I think I empty mine every month or so....we could use more space 

Is it empty now? PM sent, lol.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

*ITS Nothing!*

Take a look at one of my email account! (I have two email account!)

1000+ unread messages! + over 5000 messages stored!

 CRAZY?!?  hehehe



ameekplec. said:


> Empty your damn PM box!!! I think I empty mine every month or so....we could use more space
> 
> Is it empty now? PM sent, lol.


Its not! around 200 now!


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

i just sorted my email account. my boyfreind has like 5000+ unread messages


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

If there a way to export the messages to another program or something?


----------

